# Berlin Germany-New Airport Finally Opens 8 Years Late.



## WhatInThe (Nov 5, 2020)

BER, the new airport in Berlin Germany will open 8 years late this month after being scheduled to open in 2012. 7 BILLION Euros and the correction of 1000s of defects later it is happening. Still construction going on as well. Problems included issues with contractors. It replaces the older Tegel Airport. Ironically it's already outdated intended to handle 27 million passengers a year. 35 million a year have been traveling through Berlin of late. The virus also threw things off a bit.

https://www.dw.com/en/berlins-new-a...story-of-failure-and-embarrassment/a-55446329


----------

